# wieviel mannmonate kostet ein handyspiel?



## andre yang (14. Nov 2007)

sorry , weiss nicht ob ich hier richtig bin, wieviel monate braucht man für ein handy spiel wie pacman?


----------



## Drake (14. Nov 2007)

Hängt davon ab wieviele Level es hat. Der eine spielt schneller, der andere halt langsamer.

Aber ein thread hätte für diese unsinnige Frage auch gereicht.


----------



## The_S (14. Nov 2007)

Äh, 1. Doppelpost (hab ich eben in nem anderen Forum beantwortet), 2. Glaube ich eher, dass er die Programmierung meinte, und nicht das Durchspielen  .


----------



## Beni (14. Nov 2007)

Doppelpost 

*geschlossen*


----------

